# LA BMWCCA HPDE at California speedway, Part II



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

After a great weekend, with surprisingly nice weather, I just want to thank all the 'Festers that were out there for make it even more fun. 

A REALLY big thanks to Scott for allowing an almost complete stranger (that's me!) to take out his E36M3 race car with Kaz. It was nice to get out there with something a bit more powerful than the mighty 1.8S I was stuck with for the weekend.  If it weren't for the potential engine rebuild (darn head gaskets!!) that I'm not looking forward to, I'd have to give serious consideration to buying that thing... Hmm...

Another thanks to all the 'Festers that actually seemed to want a ride in the mighty 1.8S. :rofl: Mid-corner, that car was a blast... It was just getting to or coming out of the corners that took some patience. LOL! Plus, a few of us had a load of fun finding a nice patch of coolant in the heaviest breaking zone of that track... with no ABS. Now THAT's entertainment!

Can't wait to see pics that some of you may have taken. If I could ask for a small favor, though... :angel: If there are any shots of "my" car with the license plate visible, it would be VERY much appreciated if you could block out the license plate number. :eeps: Feel free to charge me for that if you like. 

Hope to see some of you next weekend at Thunderhill, or at least at BW next month.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hehe - Interlocker Drives the Retro Racer! :bigpimp: 

Glad you enjoyed it. Any impressions of the car? (we tried to do a good job removing coil bind from the rear end that we had all last year)

And taking Kaz for a ride - what a shock. I think on Sunday, Kaz spent more time on the track than anybody just taking instructor rides one after the other


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Hehe - Interlocker Drives the Retro Racer! :bigpimp:


hehe! I like it... sounds like the title of a short film. :thumbup:



> Glad you enjoyed it. Any impressions of the car? (we tried to do a good job removing coil bind from the rear end that we had all last year)


Yeah, it was set up really nicely. The suspension is obviously stiff, but it also had enough suspension travel to make it fairly compliant. Plus, it had all the handling tendancies I've grown to love... Great turn-in, very neutral with a slight hint of oversteer and a wonderfully stiff chassis. Nice cage!

I never did ask, but if I had to guess, I'd say it probably has the 3.2L and not the 3.0? The powerband was really nice, and had enough torque if you left in in 3rd at the hair pin, but 2nd felt really nice through there because of the upper end power. A really nice, linear power band that seems to grow as revs climb... and I never even took it to redline. Very nice... and it didn't exactly have any problems flying through the banking.

Now you got me wishing it was a 3-day event, and that I could sneak in for another session... or two or three. LOL! 



> And taking Kaz for a ride - what a shock. I think on Sunday, Kaz spent more time on the track than anybody just taking instructor rides one after the other


I think you're right! He was always at the ready with helmet in hand. If he wasn't already tempted to do a school, I think he's officially got the bug now. I have a feeling he enjoyed being strapped into harness and surrounded by a rollcage too.  Proof that even a boring ride can be fun when you're in a race car. :rofl:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hehe! I like it... sounds like the title of a short film. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, it was set up really nicely. The suspension is obviously stiff, but it also had enough suspension travel to make it fairly compliant. Plus, it had all the handling tendancies I've grown to love... Great turn-in, very neutral with a slight hint of oversteer and a wonderfully stiff chassis. Nice cage!
> 
> I never did ask, but if I had to guess, I'd say it probably has the 3.2L and not the 3.0? The powerband was really nice, and had enough torque if you left in in 3rd at the hair pin, but 2nd felt really nice through there because of the upper end power. A really nice, linear power band that seems to grow as revs climb... and I never even took it to redline. Very nice... and it didn't exactly have any problems flying through the banking.


Believe it or not, it's a 3.0, but we recently got the Dinan CAI set up really nice with the left fog light cover removed and JP Performance did some custom exhaust work to try and get us some more torque - sounds like it worked. That cage was done by Team PTG back when the car was first race built.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Believe it or not, it's a 3.0, but we recently got the Dinan CAI set up really nice with the left fog light cover removed and JP Performance did some custom exhaust work to try and get us some more torque - sounds like it worked. That cage was done by Team PTG back when the car was first race built.


Well, that explains the cage then.  As for the intake and exhaust work, yeah... I'd have to say they did a good job. It feels like 3.2L torque, and the top end is especially nice. The exhaust work is quite nice in the sound dept too. It doesn't sound like it would have any db violations at Laguna Seca, but it's got a very nice sound and enough of it that you know when you're on or off the throttle.

I think you should keep it and then rent it out on race weekends (hint, hint). I'm sure I know of some interested renters. :angel:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh, and another "Thanks!" I forgot was to Chris at DasAutoSport.com. He went out of his way to get my JTD brake cooling kit and new Cobalt SpecVRs out to me in time to get everything installed in my car in plenty of time for the track weekend.

Unfortunately, I guess I could've waited, as my car didn't make it to the track. :bawling: Hoping to give the cooling kit a good workout this weekend at THill, but not 100% sure I'll have my car back in time. Hoping and praying, though.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd like to thank Interlocker for the "interesting" ride through turn 3.  Of course, if the car wasn't carrying about 700 lbs of meat, I don't think we would've have any problems with locking up those brakes.

I'd also like to thank John from European Motor Works for providing mechanical services to anyone at the track with problems. Great thing is, he's not there to pimp his work or his shop, he's there because he LOVES the track and he loves BMWs. I'm proud to have him work on my car.

Also, big thanks to Ralph Warren for the highlight of the weekend. Too bad I packed away my camera, but I promise I'll find a way to "mock" up what I saw in PhotoChop with one of the pictures I captured of Scott missing the apex at Turn 9.  

Congrats to MDK330i for making A, great to see Kaz and Ken at the track, and overall, one of the best track weekend I've had so far. Great track, great facilities, great times.

Oh, and big thank you to the volunteers, BIG thank you to all the instructors, especially Robert and Patrick A., and big thanks to all the corner workers. Having worked corner for 2 sessions, now I know how much work goes into saving our @sses on the track every day.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

This was my first time to CA speedway and I was very impressed with the track( or maybe I am just a speed junky). Kind of suprised people dont mention the track much because I would rank it just behind Laguna Seca and Sears point in the fun scale. I am very happy I upgraded my brakes before this event, 115-120 down to second gear, wow. :yikes: BMW specs their brakes a lot better then my scooby but I would highly recommend stoptechs to anyone who wants to upgrade.

interlocker, not sure if I have met you yet but I have been at a couple of track events with you. Scott , I think I sent almost next to you at dinner, eric was sitting between us. The hack, mdk,etc, I have some pics of you and I will post in the other thread.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> interlocker, not sure if I have met you yet but I have been at a couple of track events with you. Scott , I think I sent almost next to you at dinner, eric was sitting between us. The hack, mdk,etc, I have some pics of you and I will post in the other thread.


Didn't you ride with Doeboy and I in the [edited for his sake] as Interlocker locked up going into turn 3, and totally flat-spotted his tires?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

That was a blast. 

MDK330i ended up knocking out some nearly perfect laps at the end of the day on Sunday. I was even more amazed that this was with DSC on! He's got his car setup quite nicely.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Didn't you ride with Doeboy and I in the [edited for his sake] as Interlocker locked up going into turn 3, and totally flat-spotted his tires?


yeah I did, didnt know that was interlocker


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

"Woohoo woohoo hoo~~" :rofl: 

Thanks Interlocker for the ride... despite being cut short, it was loads of fun!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> That was a blast.
> 
> MDK330i ended up knocking out some nearly perfect laps at the end of the day on Sunday. I was even more amazed that this was with DSC on! He's got his car setup quite nicely.


He didn't have any problems up on the banked oval? I think, of all the tracks that would f**k with DSC, this would be it. On that big oval the outside wheels are turning a lot more than the inside wheels for a prolonged period of time AND at triple digit speeds. I remember it was seriously f**king with your car last time I rode in it before the rear tire exploded.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> yeah I did, didnt know that was interlocker


Yeah, I thought that was you. I'm just really bad at remembering names. I thought Kaz's name was just an internet name, but it's real!


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> "Woohoo woohoo hoo~~" :rofl:
> 
> Thanks Interlocker for the ride... despite being cut short, it was loads of fun!


haha! Anytime! That was a fun one, I gotta admit.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> He didn't have any problems up on the banked oval? I think, of all the tracks that would f**k with DSC, this would be it. On that big oval the outside wheels are turning a lot more than the inside wheels for a prolonged period of time AND at triple digit speeds. I remember it was seriously f**king with your car last time I rode in it before the rear tire exploded.


Maybe his DSC has slightly different thresholds of when it wants to cut in... I know mine is hardly as intrusive as some make it out to be....


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

interesting, you guys all run with DSC or just at this track?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> He didn't have any problems up on the banked oval? I think, of all the tracks that would f**k with DSC, this would be it. On that big oval the outside wheels are turning a lot more than the inside wheels for a prolonged period of time AND at triple digit speeds. I remember it was seriously f**king with your car last time I rode in it before the rear tire exploded.


Amazingly no, he has absolutely no issues when on the oval. Even my car didn't have any problems on the oval this time around. I think it was because I had Rcomps this time and the last time it was on cheapy street tires.

An exploding tire when coming into the infield off the oval is, um, interesting.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Amazingly no, he has absolutely no issues when on the oval. Even my car didn't have any problems on the oval this time around. I think it was because I had Rcomps this time and the last time it was on cheapy street tires.
> 
> An exploding tire when coming into the infield off the oval is, um, interesting.


Yeah, instructors giving me rides on this track seems to be, um, cursed.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> An exploding tire when coming into the infield off the oval is, um, interesting.


Hey, so is a puddle of coolant! :rofl: Though, I think you had it a little worse.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

That a toss up... coolant in the braking zone... or exploding tire exiting a turn. Hmm, choices, choices, choices.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> interesting, you guys all run with DSC or just at this track?


I turn mine off.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> interesting, you guys all run with DSC or just at this track?


I always suggest leaving it on at first -newer student especially since I use it as a teaching tool. The reason is that most don't even have the line down yet. I like to work on the line, inputs, transitions, smoothness, etc. You can do ALL of these without going so fast that DSC will kick in. Once a driver has these basics in place, then even more speed can be added. But, if someone doesn't even have these *basics *down pat and DSC is kicking in, it's because they simply are pushing the car because they are not smooth, or don't have the line, or some other factor.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Also, big thanks to Ralph Warren for the highlight of the weekend. Too bad I packed away my camera, but I promise I'll find a way to "mock" up what I saw in PhotoChop with one of the pictures I captured of Scott missing the apex at Turn 9.


I didn't get to see it, but I heard there was a rare afternoon moon that could be seen from the track.

Turn 9 - I think I may have gotten only remotely close once to getting that turn right, and that was at pretty slow pace. :tsk: For some reason, in my mind, I thought I needed to have the car pointed more towards the chicane as I past by the cone. So as a result, I wasn't getting nearly as close the cone as, yet I was using nowhere near enough of the road on the track out. Instead of a hairpin, I think I was doing a "U".


----------



## ralphwarren (Aug 26, 2003)

Full moon at noon.

I good photographer would have got the (moon) shot.

What has 2 cheeks and one brown eye?

Who has more hair on the "bottom" than the top.

A new meaning to words "skid marks in turn 9".

Thank you for riding the E-ticket M3. Please keep your hands, arms and butt in the car.

Somthing stinks. Is it brakes, coolant, oil? ...nope - worse.

Too bad the window had to be down or we could have had pressed ham.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ralphwarren said:


> Full moon at noon.
> 
> I good photographer would have got the (moon) shot.
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> That was a blast.
> 
> MDK330i ended up knocking out some nearly perfect laps at the end of the day on Sunday. I was even more amazed that this was with DSC on! He's got his car setup quite nicely.


Thanks. Of course the instruction from you was a big help too despite the special comments about hairy test***** and "don't hit that d**k! I mean ditch". It seems like I learn something new to improve at everytrack school. Thanks for making my first A experience a good one.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

ralphwarren said:


> A good photographer would have got the (moon) shot.


Like this?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

This was what I wish I saw...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

...Instead it was closer to this:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Horror at Turn 9. Never go back!!!



The HACK said:


> ...Instead it was closer to this:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> ...Instead it was closer to this:


:rofl: :lmao: :bustingup


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

(Dan, if you're reading this...No hard feelings eh? Tino, if you're reading this...Don't put me in Dan's tent for the next school!)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

More pics


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

2


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

3


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

4


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

5


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

6


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

7


----------

